# Chauvet F-1250 fogger refund



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
Over at Halloween Forum there's a thread that addresses a heater spec issue with the Chauvet F-1250 fogger. Long story short, Chauvet installed 800W heaters in the 1250 instead of the advertised 1200W heater. This problem was found through the wattage tests done by OpenTrackRacer, a member at HF, who posted the results back in Oct. Through the efforts of CraiginPA (a very knowledgeable engineer at HF), myself and others, Chauvet has agreed to a remedy. They are offering a refund of $149.99 (the going price online) to owners of the F-1250 fogger who are dissatisfied with the performance of their machine, and you get to keep the fogger. Chauvet investigated replacing the heaters with an upgraded part, but their testing proved that the new heater made the reheat time longer with no improvement in fog output.
To keep this post short, if you are a 1250 owner and are interested in this offer from Chauvet, drop me a PM and I'll supply the details as to how to obtain the refund.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks, Otaku, I've sent you a PM on this matter.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

PM on the way...thanks


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

PM sent. Thanks for the info!

Randy


----------



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

I sent a PM to ya. Thanks. 

John


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for posting this Gary and a round of applause for yourself, OpenTrackRacer and CraiginPA. You don't often get things like this to happen.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks from all of us involved, Jeff! There's been a bit of a problem on Chauvet's end - they're now askng people to send in their F-1250's to obtain the refund. This was NOT part of the original offer. I plan to contact Roland ASAP to ask what's going on. I think that they didn't expect to see so many requests from disappointed and defrauded owners.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Update: Roland Gelman (Chauvet Product Manager) has reconsidered his open offer to refund the purchase price ($149.99) of the F-1250 fogger while allowing the owner to keep the machine. He now is requiring owners who want the refund to ship the fogger to Chauvet, at the owner's expense, to receive the refund.
FYI, Chauvet was notified of the heater wattage discrepancy in Oct. of 2008, and did not change their advertisement or owner's manuals until 12/09/2008. That's the date that I downloaded the owner's manuals for the Hurricane fogger series. Until that date the web site and online manuals stated that the F-1250 fogger had a 1200W heater when in fact it did not; the heater was actually ~800W. There may be legal issues surrounding this false advertising. If anyone were to pursue a class action, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yet another update:
After hearing of the reaction to their having the owners pay for the return shipping charges, Chauvet has re-considered the shipping policy for those who want to return their F-1250 foggers for:
1) A refund of the purchase price ($149.99). The fogger will stay with Chauvet if you choose this option, or
2) An upgrade of the heater to a 1200W unit. Please note that Chauvet's testing found that the 1200W heater did not improve output of the fogger, and increased the reheat time.

In either case, Chauvet will pay for the shipping charges, both ways. Please contact Rasheen Williams at [email protected] if you want to return or "upgrade" your F-1250 fogger. This offer is open to ALL owners of F-1250 foggers. Thanks for your patience and feedback.


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

I wonder if the same issue applies with the 1750. Im not amazed with its performance but I dont have the tools or knowledge to test it.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Sunkenbier said:


> I wonder if the same issue applies with the 1750. Im not amazed with its performance but I dont have the tools or knowledge to test it.


An owner of a F-1700 tested the wattage draw with a Kill-A-Watt meter and found that the 1700 actually has a 1200 watt heater, NOT the 1700 watt that was advertised and that is listed in your product instructions. Note that Chauvet has scrubbed all references to heater wattage from their website as well as the fogger instruction documents. You may wish to contact Roland and let him know of your disappointment in the performance of the F-1700 and that you have heard that the heater does not meet the advertised specification. It's worth a shot.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

I have the 1700 also and I am also not impressed by its performance. Although I am not really happy with the output, I am more upset by the fact that the corded remote stopped working (tested by replacing bad unit with another). Do they have a newer, better unit available? If so, I would be happy with an exchange.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I was given an RA# to send the 1250 back; but received no label. When I went to the post office to send the unit, I was expected to pay shipping. I can't seem to touch bases with them on the phone. I'm not happy.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Revenant said:


> I was given an RA# to send the 1250 back; but received no label. When I went to the post office to send the unit, I was expected to pay shipping. I can't seem to touch bases with them on the phone. I'm not happy.


That's total BS; they're supposed to pay shipping. I'll call Roland in the morning and zap him a couple of emails. Let me see what I can do.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I got a reply from Roland Gelman this morning - the policy of Chauvet picking up the shipping for customers who want to return their F-1250's for a refund is still in force. Apparently not everyone at the company is aware of this policy, so if anyone runs into the same thing as Revenant did, you should contact Rasheen Williams at [email protected] and he'll make sure you get a return shipping label.


----------

